# Rescued baby starling.



## Hydrawxide (May 9, 2013)

Two nights ago I got a call from a friend who had said they had caught their dog playing with a baby bird and they(knowing how much of a bleeding heart I am) asked if I could take it. They had already pulled it inside, mashed up a worm and tried to give it a drink which made me fear the worst. When I arrived, the youngster was passed the age of being desperately vulnerable but definitely too young to be away from mom. We could not even figure out how it had gotten into her yard, let alone find a nest to return it to, so I opted to go ahead and take the little one home.

I called around a bit to see if there were any places that would take the little one and most blatantly admitted that, with the abundance of starlings in the area, they would prefer I let nature take its course. IE; let the poor damn bird die. And with so many days under its little belt already, I decided to fight to give it a couple more or. Preferably its whole life back entirely.

This little one does have some feathering with little fuzzies here and there and its even got a good start on the feather growths on its wings but its still got the goofily wide base of the beak and various featherless patches. It's strong enough to scuttle around in a clumsy way but can't stand for long periods of time. To kind of give you an idea of its age.

I guess what I'm after is a bit of reassurance that all is going well. We just made it through night number two and I'm not seeing any lethargy or signs of weakening. I have kept the baby in a container that we clean out daily, that sets on a heating pad that I keep on low. I'm not seeing runny stool and it still is alert enough to cower a bit when we first open the container to feed it. But recently I have begun to wonder if maybe it doesn't like the taste of the food we are giving it or if perhaps we are just simply keeping it well fed.

It will act hungry, gape a couple times. Take 3 or 4 bites before its 'done'. We can move around and tap the box or even gently tap its beak and this will only coax a gape out of it maybe half the time. Otherwise, we decide its full and start to close the box up again and it'll gape again. Only for a short period and often times not long enough for us to get the food gathered to give it. There are even some times when the little one will take a bite and then shake its head as though to say 'Yuck!'

So it worries me some but. The baby is hydrated, warm, and will eat. No matter how little. The mixture I am using is a high protein/fat kitten food that I soak into a moist paste. I mix in a few drops of avian vitamins each time as well and make sure the mixture is like warm/room temp. When we first got the bugger, it would eat and eat and eat. Now, it seems like it eats less but isn't losing its strength... So are we keeping it too fed/well fed or perhaps would taste be a deterrent now that the little one isn't starving and can afford to be picky? We feed the little one every 45 minutes to an hour.

So. What do you all think? Am I being too much of a worry wart?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you so much for rescuing the little starling. 
There is a group called Starling - Talk, they will be able to help you with the nutrition.
I have two starlings but they adopted, I didn't raise them myself. Their nutrition is pretty complex so I would advice you to join the group, read their posts and ask them for any advice you need.
If you are a facebook member there are also a couple of great groups that can give you proper advice.
Thank you again for rescuing the little guy.

Reti


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

http://www.starlingtalk.com/guide.htm


----------



## Hydrawxide (May 9, 2013)

I have tried to join that forum and no matter what I do, it tells me I'm giving it the 'incorrect' answer. I put in the correct answer, it says it's invalid. When I put in any other number, it tells me the maximum and minimum value that can be placed in the box is '14'. Which is the number I put in the box to begin with when it tells me it's invalid. 

So. :/ Having trouble with it.

Although I can say that the starling is still alive and, I think, thriving. She's grown a lot stronger. Able to stand, and even walk a bit now. She now will move towards the food, rather than waiting for me to bring it to her and she's grown in a lot more feathers.  She's almost got wings now! Instead of a little spikey stub. Hehe.

We think it's a female since she's more of a ruddy brown than the solid black, and she still is loud and active so. I think she's doing fine.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am so glad to hear the baby is thriving.
I will try to find out why you can't sign up for the group.
Please keep us updated.

Reti


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Thank you for caring 
Here's a link for feeding and care. http://www.starlingtalk.com/babycare.htm
Petco sells 'canned insects' (crickets, meanworms, etc.) in the reptile dept. That's what I use to get when raising wild babies.
Any that were extremely bonded and I had to keep, I converted them to 'small bite puppy food', soaked in hot water to make it soft. Use of a 'high quality' food is a must. I use Royal Canin xxsmall breed puppy food. It's higher in protein.
I hear starlings make GREAT pets, and I don't believe they are a 'protected' bird.
Good luck with your new friend!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I didn't know petco sold canned insects.. cool! good tip.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I think all young starlings are brown aren't they? We raised a nest of them several years ago.

Anyway, here's another link for information on raising them and their needs.
http://www.starlings.info/


----------



## Hydrawxide (May 9, 2013)

I wanted to go ahead and show you all my progress so far. I know it's not much, considering I got 'her' later on in the younger portion of life, but. I'm rather proud of this little one and I have to say, we've grown extremely fond of her. So! The above picture is of day one. When we first got her. Although it's a bit hard to see, because she was so hungry, she's in the process of growing in her feathers and out of her baby fuzz but she's definitely not there yet and scraggly looking.










And this is her now, taken earlier this evening. After feeding her, we pull her out to let her stretch her wings and get a bit more interaction, since after the first couple of days she showed signs of really wanting to be close to us. Not really sure if she'll ever be fit for release, but if she changes as she becomes more independent, it may become a possibility. Not like we mind having her around.

She's been practicing stretching her little wings and when sitting on our hands or arms, she'll take small leaps onto our chest or shoulder(since she likes tucking against our necks or under our chins) and she's an adept climber! She's also lost much of her 'baby' look and is getting more and more adult looking and sounding. 

My fear of her not being hungry has gone out the window. She's got a vicious appetite and eats like a small horse. Even striking out eagerly when we first open the container. So, needless to say, I think she's doing fantastic! And I appreciate much of the support!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Nice job!


----------



## Hydrawxide (May 9, 2013)

Hehe! Thank you so much!  

I've gotten so much crap for raising this little one. 

Too many people just hate these birds and think that they are more dirty than your average bird and that they deserve nothing more than to be shot/wiped out. Especially in my area and I've butted heads with plenty of people over it, simply because I'm not ashamed of raising her.

I fail to see how a bird that can be taught how to talk, recognize and even bond to people, and in general, is a pleasure to be around(albeit obnoxiously chatty) is such a disgusting creature to be around. 

It's no matter!  She's in safe hands until the day she chooses otherwise!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Aww, she's a cutie. Good luck with her.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

how cute!


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

Where are located? I have a singleton starling if your in mass


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

You did a wonderful job with this baby. 
This little guy might be too tame to be released, but time will tell. When the time come, please don't just put him outside. You have received some expert advice and our members can also help you to make the right decision.

Thank you so much for giving this little adorable bird a second chance.

Reti


----------



## Hydrawxide (May 9, 2013)

> Where are located? I have a singleton starling if your in mass


Unfortunately, I'm half-way across the country in Washington State. And as of yesterday, we have our hands full with yet another young baby starling who was far worse off than the little one whom originally sparked me to start this thread. 

Which, by the way, she looks so much more grown up now. SEE?! 










As for the newest little rescue baby, a couple of kids found this little one and their mother told them to put him on wet paper towels. When we got there, the paper towels were cold and the baby could hardly keep his head up and his eyes open and was chilled to the touch. Not to mention, he was crawling with little mites that would pour off the poor guy in the hundreds. 

Thanks to the StarlingTalk site, I was able to clear up the mites quickly and painlessly and deal with the immediate trouble of dehydration. The poor little one was so dehydrated it's stool pretty much crumbled - almost no moisture at ALL.

But thanks to a long night of round the clock feeding, vitamins, and bugless warmth. He now looks like he may just make it. He's been putting up a bit of a fight while being handled, huddling away from our hands, his eyes are open and wide. He can support his own wings, instead of letting them sag at his sides and he has a hunger that is unrivaled.

We still have a long way to go but, judging by his stool and complete 360 in behavior, we've got him on the right track.  And here this little guy is.










We're hoping that maybe the pair will bond(which we will try carefully once they are both 'grown') and possibly be able to be released together. Although, with the number of people around here who say I should just feed them to our dogs, I'm a little paranoid at letting these precious babies out in a world that wants them dead. But it's not my right to keep them from their freedom. So woe is me. LOL! I guess I'll let them decide, in the end.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Oh he/she is precious! Sounds like your making headway with him. Good luck and let us know how things turn out. Your other baby looks great! Good job.


----------



## Vova (Mar 27, 2012)

They aren't native to the states, they are destroying the native habitats. the US government is spending countless of out tax dollars to exterminate these birds. 

You are not helping by caring for this chick.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Vova said:


> They aren't native to the states, they are destroying the native habitats. the US government is spending countless of out tax dollars to exterminate these birds.
> 
> You are not helping by caring for this chick.



Well, there are many who feel the same way about pigeons. Thank God not everyone agrees, or this site wouldn't be here. I don't think helping 2 baby orphans is going to make all that much impact now. Do you?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Vova said:


> They aren't native to the states, they are destroying the native habitats. the US government is spending countless of out tax dollars to exterminate these birds.
> 
> You are not helping by caring for this chick.


"aren't native"
neither are honey bees or you. humans put them here, we at least can have a heart when we see a baby in need as they are here to stay and are naturalizing.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I didn't know that about the honey bee. Interesting. We did have other bees doing the pollinating before they got here. But didn't realize that the honey bee wasn't native. Thought they were just always here.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

Vova said:


> They aren't native to the states, they are destroying the native habitats. the US government is spending countless of out tax dollars to exterminate these birds.
> 
> You are not helping by caring for this chick.


They ignorantly kill them to protect crops when in fact they are killing countless native species
Has nothing to do with any damage they do to crops
Because in fact they are very benificial to crops because they eat loads of bugs
Farmers don't like them because they will eat grain left in the open 
So instead of protecting the grain by keeping it covered
They poison the hell out of them, and in turn poison grackles (which are dissapearing all over the US) many species of black birds including endangered ones and who know how many hawk and other prey species that would make a meal out of a dying bird


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

altgirl35 said:


> They ignorantly kill them to protect crops when in fact they are killing countless native species
> Has nothing to do with any damage they do to crops
> Because in fact they are very benificial to crops because they eat loads of bugs
> Farmers don't like them because they will eat grain left in the open
> ...


Very good points Jodi. Thank you.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

altgirl35 said:


> They ignorantly kill them to protect crops when in fact they are killing countless native species
> Has nothing to do with any damage they do to crops
> Because in fact they are very benificial to crops because they eat loads of bugs
> Farmers don't like them because they will eat grain left in the open
> ...


Amen sista! but and not a bad but, we brought them here and to Bi*** about them now is pointless. Im not a farmer and do recognize their defeneding their livelihood...poison is not a way. anyone who cares about the land and nature surely can see that..and the food chain it flows too.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Vova said:


> They aren't native to the states, they are destroying the native habitats. the US government is spending countless of out tax dollars to exterminate these birds.
> 
> You are not helping by caring for this chick.


  Pigeons aren't native either.....but we keep them, care for them and love them!
And if you think about it, she IS helping by caring for this chick.....especially if she keeps it as a pet. She's keeping the crops safe from this bird, and the bird safe from farmers.
And on this subject, I have a question. Baltimore Oriole's - they winter in Central and South America, and summer in the U.S. Where does that put them as far as 'natives'?


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

If they are not introduced and the natural migration pattern is to go from one area to another they are native. So the would mean the Baltimore Oriole is native. All animals compete for food. Inevasive species are introduced and have a special trait to out compete native species for their needs. Some inevasive species are introduced because of that special trait that makes them better. Some mollusks have special adaptation to filter the water better and clean up the enviroment.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

Migrating birds are native
Only ones not protected under te migratory treaty act are
Pigeons, English sparrows, mute swans and European starling
They are all here to stay and there is no changing that fact
We could never eradicate them 
Nature will adapt
It always does
We may lose species forever though


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

tjc1 said:


> If they are not introduced and the natural migration pattern is to go from one area to another they are native. So the would mean the Baltimore Oriole is native. All animals compete for food. Inevasive species are introduced and have a special trait to out compete native species for their needs. Some inevasive species are introduced because of that special trait that makes them better. Some mollusks have special adaptation to filter the water better and clean up the enviroment.





altgirl35 said:


> Migrating birds are native
> Only ones not protected under te migratory treaty act are
> Pigeons, English sparrows, mute swans and European starling
> They are all here to stay and there is no changing that fact
> ...


OK....Thanks
I just thought it was interesting that they (Baltimore Oriole's) are prevalent in the northeast, then fly all the way to South America for the winter! They must have to leave early to get there  LOL
I'm an avid bird watcher, and love to attract them to my yard. Funny thing is.....I've never seen a 'Bluebird' in my whole life here in Maine. Earlier this month, I saw 5 of them in a bush! They were stunning!!!! I didn't even think they were up in this neck of the woods!


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

Bluebirds are amazing 
They are one species that really takes a beating from English sparrows
I've had many scalped ones


----------



## Hydrawxide (May 9, 2013)

Hey all! I appreciate everyone going to bat for these birds. I know I deal with a lot of BS day in and day out because I raise them and openly tell people that if they find a bird that needs help, I'll help. Ah well.  I know I have saved and will continue to save more lives than most people can say they have, so why would I change based on other peoples' opinions? Hehe.

Regardless! I'm popping in to let you all know that the pair are doing fantastic. 










The birds spent a good portion getting acclimated to each other before finally being introduced together today.  The little one on the right is actually the second baby I rescued. The bird on the left is the one whom I originally rescued. Obviously, both are alive and well and still loud and eating as ravenously as usual.

It's coming down to the decision on whether or not the two are fit to be released or, if I should just keep them out of harms way with me.

My original bird still steps up and likes to lounge on your head and shoulders but, since the introduction of the other bird, has gotten a little nippy(not like starling bites hurt in any way but). It will still follow us from one corner of the room to the next, keeping a close eye on our feet in hopes of new prey being unearthed, or simply to sit with you.

While we raised the second little one with a lot less contact so it is a bit more 'wild' so to speak. Although it also has begun to follow us, still begs from us, still likes to cuddle against our legs and/or hands, etc. But has been nippy from the very beginning, as we'd originally hoped to be able to release it as well.

I'd like to release them both together, if I do so at all. But I'm nervous about the people who live around us and how 'okay' these birds are with people. They don't fear us, they don't care if we're walking around and often times have a curiosity for what we're doing and get closer. I know how people consider these birds to be 'terrible' and people go out of their way to harm them and I don't want to simply release them to die.

But I also know that they are wild animals and I'd in no way want to keep their freedom from them. So the question rests; to release, or not to release?

I know the release process will have to be gradual and such and I know it's possible with a certain touch, but I also have no qualms with giving them their own room in my house to muck about in, regardless of if they're tame or not. 

So it's win/win either way. I'm just looking for the best option for the birds. So lend me your opinions guys? Should I start processing them for release and just let whatever fate has in store for them guide them or, (because I don't mind whether they are wild or not) just leave them to themselves inside with me and my family?

You all have been there through it all.  So help me make the final decision in these guys' lives.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

They will tell you what they want
Once they are completely weaned for a couple of weeks see how they are
I've had ones that came back for food for a while
They eventually come less and less as they make thier way in the world
You can always keep them too, they are fun little pets 
Can be challenging to eat the right foods at times and they switch thier favorites often


----------



## Hydrawxide (May 9, 2013)

*Update!*

I know it's been some time since I posted but I just wanted to be a doting mommy and show off my growing pair.  
They are both still alive, still thriving, and doing great! Not to mention; they are TALKING! As in human words!










The older of the two, oddly enough, has not lost all of it's adolescent plumage around it's face and is a tad smaller than it's companion. It's also a bit quieter but the more 'fiesty' of the pair. I've kept a close eye on it and have noticed that, although it's at a much slower rate, it's still growing into it's adult plumage, still has a hearty appetite, loves bathing, playing with toys, etc.

The younger of the two(the one whom is fully plumed, etc) is the talker. Says 'whatcha doing', 'good bird', makes clicking 'kissy' noises, and attempts to make a bit of other little chatters that sound rough but familiarly similar to actual words, etc. So I think, in the long run, the pair are doing excellent!

They are let out frequently to stretch their wings and we give them a small area where we cover the ground with wood shavings and sprinkle various food types and treats beneath it's cover to give them a chance to 'forage'. We also crush the heads of meal worms and give them the insects occasionally as treats while infrequently enough to prevent them from deciding they want to live off of them solely. 

Still have them on a high-protein kitten chow that has meat as the first product that we wet and supplement with bird vitamins and, in the very end, it seems like they love it. 

SO! Just an update guys but! I think they're doing great!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They look great. Cute that they are talking. I don't think you need to crush the heads on the mealworms. They eat things like that in the wild, and worse.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

Yeah you don't have to kill the mealworms, but make sure you dust them with calcium 
I have been training my starling with waxworms
As he matured he got more wild and fearful of hands
I taught him how to step up in 5 minutes with them 
He is so smart
He's taking too, sais hey buddy, pretty pretty bird, I love you, makes kissy noises and whistles songs
Got him a canary cd to teach him pretty canary songs 
Love him


----------

